
Ecuador legalized gangs. Murder rates plummeted - prostoalex
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/3/26/18281325/ecuador-legalize-gangs
======
crmrc114
I am very confused? Like, we have legal "gangs", they are called Clubs, Non-
Profits and Political Orgs.

By definition a true gang ->(define:gang = "an organised group of criminals")
When a group of people commits crime and the intent of their group is to
commit crime- how do you 'legalize' that- I see lots of flowery language with
very little concrete information as to -how-. Like you issue a permit to the
crips and bloods and say "Hey guys you're all legal now, just dont kill each
other okay"?

I really don't follow the logic on this.

